# Lame Routan Antenna design.



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm loving my new SE Routan and almost over the heart break of selling my beloved Eurovan Weekender, but I just can't get over the lame 1970's era antenna. Why such a lame styling holdover ? More importantly has anyone swapped it out for a more modern design ? Any suggestions for a replacement ?
Kris

Sent from telepathically from my iPhone*


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

maybe a nice coat hanger? 

yeah, I was thinking about that yesterday...there has to be a better looking antenna that gets the same reception


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Look around on Ebay there are thousands of "stubbies" on there. Probably the route I am going to take eventually. As far as reception you could be at a loss.

Or you could just take it off all together like VW did on the brochures! I love when MFG's do that stuff.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

I too don't really care for the antenna design and went the replacement route with a very nice, stubby style antenna off ebay, then changed it back no long afterwards. Since the antenna was changed the day the van drove off the lot, we had never been out on the highway. Low and behold, we started hearing an annoying whistling noise at higher speeds on the highway that drove us nuts. We brought the Routan to the dealership and they checked it over on several occasions, but found nothing and the noise was still there. Then after about 4 hours of shop time, they called the dealer repair line, and the person on the other end was quick to ask if an aftermarket antenna had been installed. The tech said yes, and the guy on the line said remove it, put the original on, and go for a ride. Sure enough, noise problem solved!

The stubby antenna surely looks better, but don't be surprised to hear the same whistle. Not to mention, the reception on the shorter antenna was horrible.


----------



## JiggyJoe (Apr 2, 2004)

Our stock antenna whistles too, but I noticed that its loose at the base with no easy way to get in and tighten it without removing plastic wheelhousing guards. I plan on asking the dealer to tighten it when we take it in for scheduled service. If it still whistles after that I may look into aftermarket options, but to the OPs point the stock antenna isn't elegant to be sure, but it doesn't bother me too much. I like the Routan for what it is on the inside, not the outside. Too much would have to change on the outside as far as looks go before I would bother with the antenna.


----------

